
Ask HN: Any good products to allow users to build dashboards within an app? - rjdavis3
My company has an Angular 1.3 front-end app (looking to re-write or upgrade soon) that interacts with our REST API. After logging in users can perform various tasks and see some simple dashboards we created for them around usage. Right now the dashboards are the same for every user but we have had numerous requests for customization. We would love a tool (paid or otherwise) that our users can build custom dashboards with embedded into our front-end app. It would need to grab data from our REST API and provide basic charts and graphs configurable by the user. Does anyone know of any good solutions for this?
======
paullth
I dont know if I can "recommend" this as we are just starting out with it, but
have a look at reflect.io

